# Shanghai Vape Expo



## johan (1/8/17)

Two Westerners living in China attend and video the Shanghai Vape Expo:

_In China vaping is a fashion statement and not a means to quit smoking_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (1/8/17)

I wanna move to China! Would it be difficult to do? I'm only 620 months old so getting a job should be easy right?

Regards


----------



## Roodt (1/8/17)

Damn... seems vaping in China is a whole different subculture and lifestyle compared to here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (1/8/17)

Raindance said:


> I wanna move to China! Would it be difficult to do? I'm only 620 months old so getting a job should be easy right?
> 
> Regards


Very difficult for anyone from the African continent to get a work visa, even as a language teacher (China is extremely racist, even if you're a whitey from South Africa) - just watch https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza videos who has been living in China for 11 years).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (1/8/17)

johan said:


> Very difficult for anyone from the African continent to get a work visa, even as a language teacher (China is extremely racist, even if you're a whitey from South Africa) - just watch https://www.youtube.com/user/serpentza videos who has been living in China for 11 years).



Rather daft of them, as it is a different story for the Chinese coming here. I thiugh we were BRICKS partners and all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

